
An Open Note to Naomi Wu (and Makers Everywhere) - devnonymous
https://makezine.com/2017/11/06/open-note-to-naomi-wu/
======
devnonymous
For context few days ago, Dale Dougherty, the founder and Ceo of MAKE magazine
made a baseless claim that Naomi Wu (for those who don't already know, an
extremely popular maker from China[1]) wasn't one person.

Now days after the incident, after malinging her in her community, he issues
this half assed apology^Wnote.

[1]
[https://mobile.twitter.com/RealSexyCyborg](https://mobile.twitter.com/RealSexyCyborg)

